

India's Silent Poverty Reduction Miracle (2013) - saileshr
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2013/07/29/indias_silent_poverty_reduction_miracle_119407.html

======
known
[http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Every-second-Indian-child-
is...](http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Every-second-Indian-child-is-
malnourished-Report/articleshow/25724848.cms)

